
Three arrested for tweets - youngerdryas
http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/news/10444339.Three_arrested_ahead_of_English_Defence_League_protest_in_Newcastle/
======
youngerdryas
Alarm bells should be ringing for Muslims. I strongly suggest they start pro-
actively cleaning up their own messes because the street is losing patience.

